# Lots of Pigeon Questions



## Rob (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi,

I have a pigeon that showed up at my shop over a year ago. I believe he is a homer but I am unsure. When he/she first arrived I just let him (my guess) rest, figuring he would eventually go home. This was over a year ago as stated in my first sentence. I now throw some food out for him occationally. He leaves most everyday for awhile and returns in the afternoon. He will follow me around in my shop and even into my office.He is a lot of fun to have around but is also somewhat messy.









How do I know the sex of this bird?
What is a suitable home I can build for him? I would like to let him remain free but concentrate his droppings to one area.
Should I be feeding him daily and provide grit and water or let him continue to fend for himself?
He seems to be quite content following me around but would he be more content with more of his own type?
Is there anybody around GA. that raises or has pigeons that would show me the ropes?

This pigeon is really cool!!! He does air shows for me everyday. Until he flew into my life the thought of pigeons for a hobby never entered my mind. Now I think I would like to have more.

Sorry for the long post and TIA.

Rob


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

And so it begins...

Check your e-mail.









--Ray


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Rob and Welcome!

Well, it seems you have been chosen to be the human for this pigeon!

After a year, I would say that this pigeon wants to stay with you .. so .. yes, put food and fresh water out for the bird and also get some good oyster shell or red granite grit for him/her.

If you are at all handy at building things, there is a GREAT cage to look at here in the recent posts .. see those from Julie. If you build something like this, I suspect your pigeon will think he died and went to heaven <LOL>!

I see that Ray has e-mailed you the basic "pigeon poop", so I will stop here.

Thank you for caring about this pigeon, and please keep us posted as to what's going on!

Terry Whatley


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Hey Rob,
Yes they are messy, but they are such cool pets that in not time you begin to overlook it. Your friends will think you are mad. Perhaps you are, but in a nice way.

The expressions of love, care, need, dependency, interest, charm, faithfulness, concern, and attention that a pet pigeon can shower upon you are impossible to ignore. Of course, this is what makes them so special and unique.

One idea would be to mount a box on the side of your workshop, high enough to be above any cats, with a roof, windows, door and nest box, food, water, grit inside for your bird. Then punch a whole into the shop so that he/she can come in to visit. The outside door should be small and round, just big enough for entering and exiting. You could clean and feed from inside your workshop. This would give your bird comforts of a home, freedom to fly outside, and ability to come visit with you. The box or cage would not need to be very large. Perhaps something about 3ft. wide, 2 ft. tall and 2 ft. deep would be about right. The floor could be screen so droppings would fall to the ground. A light bulb under a shade during the winter would keep the place warm. With some more thought on this you could build a palace for your pet pigeon. 

If you bring in another pet bird, you will loose the special relationship you now have because this bird has bonded with only you at this point in time. But if you want your pet bird to have a mate and get on with some sort of “pigeon life” then have at it.

Thanks for your post; it is very nice to see how people become involved with pigeons.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

Rob,
I envy you. Your man "Friday" really thinks you are special if he has been around for a year, return the favor as Ray, Terry and Carl have stated. You won't regret it, they can be as loyal as a dog, and have a personality so unique you won't believe it. I'd be selfish and not let him fly around, I lost a bird that way to a hawk and it turned me inside out. But that's just me, I don't know how others feel about that. You don't know how lucky you are. The mess is nothing compared to friendship between you and your pet, sounds like he's already loyal to you.
Russ.


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi again,

Thanks to all for responding.

Ray...Thanks for the e-mails..I have to get reading.

Terry...It feels good to be chosen by such a wonderful bird. I did a search on Julie and didn't find the cage info. I will look some more when I get off work today and will keep you all up to date on our progress.

Carl...Too late, My freinds already think I'm mad.







I like your idea about the box on the side of my shop...etc. I was thinking of something like that. I need to figure out exactly what is suitably quarters for Pige.

Russ...I appreciate your concern and feel your pain having lost other animals that were close to my heart over the years. I don't want to take his freedom from him though. He seems to be pretty wise about hawks. I have seen them flying near the shop and he has stayed inside on those days. I don't feel as though I own him but rather that he owns me.

Yesterday he made first contact when he landed on my head. Previously he has come close but kept a safe distance. Sometimes he will kind of charge me and do a tail draging thing. When he made contact I decided that he has decided to trust me. It has been a year and a month since he showed up. I have only kept him captive one day in that time. It was openning day of dove season so I kept him in, which didn't seem to make him very happy. He now chooses to stay in more often.

Again....Thank You to all that responded and I will stay in touch. (pester you with my questions)

Rob


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Rob,

Julie's cage picture is linked in the thread titled Turkey Update and Cage Pic.

Terry Whatley


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Rob, the behavior your bird is showing sounds like a male bird (cock). I would bet on it.
Carl


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

"Sometimes he will kind of charge me and do a tail draging thing." 
Rob [/B][/QUOTE]

Does this mean the pigeon has chose Rob for a mate? Ha Ha!

So now does this mean Turkey is a boy? Because he does that to the mirror.
Julie


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Rob/Julie, the feather dragging cape thingy is usually a mating gesture--he's trying to impress you! This is classic "Bernie" behavior...

Rob, pigeons have lived for 30 years in loving captivity/sanctuary. I'd guess your little friend has already beaten the odds, as they average, at best, four years on the streets. You may want to reevaluate... 

Bernie has it made. Knows it. Loves it. He IS the resident alpha-male.









Julie, check your e-mail...

PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Hello Rob;It sounds like your bird by displaying like he is for sure is a cock bird.And it sounds like our new friend Rob has been bitten by the buggggggggggggg.Good luck to you and your bird.


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the responses. I have read all the info that Ray sent and have a
better handle on what this guy needs. I will search for some pigeon mix and a
high calcium grit today. I am also going to build him a box and get him his own
bath tub.
I enjoyed reading about Bernie. It sounds like he has his humans right where he
wants them.







I would enjoy reading the other stories mentioned on the _Basic
Care_ info. (Lucky in Love and A Pigeon Story)
I have found Turkey’s Cage pictures. You have done a very nice job Julie!
Would you care to build me a house? Not for the pigeon...for me.








Julie:


> Does this mean the pigeon has chose Rob for a mate? Ha Ha!


 I have done worse...another story and not appropriate discussion for this forum.








As far as confining Pidge to a sanctuary I am considering it. This is a really tough decision for me....Maybe after he has all the comforts of home he will make this decision for himself.
Again...Thanks to Everyone!!!
Regards,
Rob

[This message has been edited by Rob (edited June 15, 2002).]

[This message has been edited by Rob (edited June 15, 2002).]


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

You wrote, in part, "I have done 
worse...another story and not appropriate discussion for this forum."

Me too, my friend. 18-years...

How lucky am I to have had Judy look my way! I will never be worthy...

It ain't over till it's over.

Beware the raptor, Rob.









--Ray


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2002)

Here are a couple of pictues of Pige.

Click here and here.

[This message has been edited by Rob (edited June 15, 2002).]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Rob,

When I click on the links to your pictures I get a message that I do not appear to be the owner of the album ... can't get to them. Any suggestions?

Terry Whatley


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2002)

Terry,

The link should work now.

I looked up pige’s owner today by his leg band. I had tried last year and was unsuccessful but today I found it. I said I am going to hate to do this but I gave him a call and told him I had his bird.

The gentleman told me to keep him if I wanted to and offered to give me more if I would like.









I felt pretty miserable before I called! I feel like a million bucks now! I sure was going to hate giving this little fellow up.

It turns out that he was hatched in 1998. It looks like we can have many years together.

Regards,
Rob 

[This message has been edited by Rob (edited June 15, 2002).]


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Very nice pictures!!









I have a pigeon that visits my balcony that looks exactly like your pidgy..!!

I am so glad you can keep him now!









Mary and Tooty


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Rob,

He sure is beautiful! What do you think about his previous owners offer. Maybe a new roomy for your pigeon? Heck, he might even know the other pigeons.  

If you guys only knew the planning I put into that cage. *Headache* Surprisingly, I had limited mistakes.







Build a real house, yes, I'd love to. Rob, are you paying for the supplies? Hee hee.

Julie


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2002)

Julie,



> Maybe a new roomy for your pigeon?


Yes! I think Pige will get a hen roomy. I would like to get him settled into his own place. I'm thinking a hen from next springs hatch makes the most sence based on the conversation I had with his previous owner. This will allow me to enjoy him and learn some more before he gets distracted.











> Build a real house, yes, I'd love to. Rob, are you paying for the supplies?


How much hardware wire do you think would be required for...say...about a 1500 sq. ft. home?









Rob


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

THAT is a handsome pigeon! On my best day, I never looked that cool.







Aren't they great?

I had mentioned to Judy right on, that the bird's affinity to human company made me suspect that it was a humane cull.

This journey begins for you both, here. I'm delighted that you found us!









Please stay in touch...

PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

Rob,
I just got home from the races and saw your pictures. That's a good looking bird you have there, you've got a good friend, and he chose you! Ain't it great? As I said, I envy you. Take good care of that guy, you two will be together for a long time.
Russ.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

What a beautiful red grizzle!

Grizzles and whites are my favourites...









If you're going to get him a wifey, try and get either another red grizzle, or a blue grizzle. If you ever decide to have little grand-pidgies, they'll be gorgeous! (and grizzles bred to grizzles sometimes produce pure whites!)


----------



## devorah (Apr 10, 2002)

Wow! I just got around to reading this thread. Rob, you're a lucky, lucky human to be chosen by this gorgeous bird!

Won't you be jealous when he get another wife?









I agree with all the "selfish" people







I'd keep him protected, safe, well-fed, well-entertained, and happy. You might consider getting him his own computer, you know. Pigeons like fast processors with lots of RAM and a really nice web cam ...

Keep us posted, Rob!

--devorah http://www.austinduckpolice.org


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

What a gorgeous beauty! You are one lucky guy, Rob...to be chosen unconditionally. 
The whole story has made my day! Thanks









Wild Dove


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi All,

Pige is doing fine!!! Since I have been feeding him ...etc. daily he has become quite a ham. In fact he is setting here on my shoulder while I type this post. He also likes to set on the back of my chair and check my hair and ears for cooties. While doing this he growls.







He seems to enjoy having the back of his neck rubbed also.

devorah


> Won't you be jealous when he get another wife?


I think I would like for him to have a mate of his own kind. I am enjoying the bond that we a developing though. I guess I will wait and see when the time comes.

I still have not built his home. I have decided on a spot for him today and I have some ideas on what I will build.

Thanks to all that have complimented Pige.
Pige says thanks too.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Devorah,

I just saw your web site. You are living in my heaven!

Rob, 

Your pigeon is so cute. You are so lucky.

Julie


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

People, this is not to be missed: http://www.austinduckpolice.org 

Devorah, you wonderful angel of mercy... Nicely done, all around! It's a better world with you in it. Rock On!









--Ray


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2002)

Julie...Thank you!

Devorah...Ditto, What Ray said!
I especially enjoyed you aviary pictures and they have given me some ideas. Thanks!









Rob


----------



## devorah (Apr 10, 2002)

Wow! I just got around to reading the kind words -- thanks, folks!









I'll be keeping the Austin Duck Police site updated and hopefully I can provide folks with a few resources here.

In the meantime, I've had two Ice Pigeons hatch -- they're healthy and beautiful!

Devorah http://www.austinduckpolice.org


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

if you had another pigeon it would be easyer to tell if it was male or female because the male will puff up his neck and prance around the other pigeon to eather fend for his territory or to impress the girl!!!!


----------



## robo squab (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Everybody!

I guess i'm always late anyway. Hi Rob you have a beautiful pigeon there. About the tail dragging and growling (which I call lobster-tailing and moaning







) This is a male thing you probably have a male pigeon. Like many have suggested try to keep him with you close by since the dangers of the wild are very great. Have you ever tried hand feeding him? see what food he likes most don't put it for him in the food tray and everyday or so put some in your hand and try to have him come and eat from you after a while he should eat from your hand and become more friendly and tame, many pigeons like sunflowers, thistle seed, RAW UNSHELLED peanuts, thawed baby peas and many other things you can try some of these things to see which one is his favorite also try to make a specific sound when it's "meal-time" like shaking the seed can or making a whistle and that way he will get used to coming to eat when he hears that noise. That's all that I can think of for now but please keep updating us on this Pidge!
Thanks!
Robo Squab


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi Again,

I was just looking in and found my post moved back to the top. I got a kick out of reading through it again.


> Rob, the behavior your bird is showing sounds like a male bird (cock). I would bet on it.
> Carl





> Rob/Julie, the feather dragging cape thingy is usually a mating gesture--he's trying to impress you! This is classic "Bernie" behavior...





> Hello Rob;It sounds like your bird by displaying like he is for sure is a cock bird.





> Take good care of that guy, you two will be together for a long time.
> Russ.





> About the tail dragging and growling (which I call lobster-tailing and moaning ) This is a male thing


For those of you who haven't read it please refer to my more recent post on July 21st. It is titled "update on pige, he layed an egg". It looks like her behavior fooled a few people. She is still setting on her egg...just incase she has a secret lover. Oh yea...she is still charging, tail dragging...etc. also.


> In the meantime, I've had two Ice Pigeons hatch -- they're healthy and beautiful!


Devorah...Congratulations!!! Your web site is really looking good. Thanks for the additional resources.
Anybody who hasn't seen it should. It is first class!!!

Rob


----------

